# trolls



## general_hazard (Oct 10, 2009)

what is a troll?no not the mythological guys,the internet trolls.anyway tell me if you find out anything on them


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 10, 2009)

I really don't know why I feel the need to comment on this.
But I also really do.

Good luck with that.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 10, 2009)

general_hazard said:


> anyway tell me if you find out anything on them



i heard there's some on here

they're mean


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 10, 2009)

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Troll


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 10, 2009)

U sux lawls


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 10, 2009)

OP IS TROLL US!


----------



## Wreth (Oct 10, 2009)

Someone who leaves comments on online chatrooms/forums with the intention to piss somone off. They do this for amusement or ''lulz''


----------



## Hir (Oct 10, 2009)

A troll is a very nice person who you should spend all your time with and listen to everything they say.


----------



## Volpino (Oct 10, 2009)

Trolls are people in desperate need of a hug.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 10, 2009)

Kanye West, and Andy Kaufman. And Hitler.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 10, 2009)

what's with all the troll threads guys
:roll:


----------



## Toaster (Oct 10, 2009)

We're green and gots horns, wat of it?


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 10, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> A troll is a very nice person who you should spend all your time with and listen to everything they say.



Well if you say so...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 10, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Kanye West, and Andy Kaufman. And Hitler.



Definitely Kanye.  Bastard threw away perfectly good fried chicken.  What a troll.


----------



## Toaster (Oct 10, 2009)

that bastard...someone should ban him from RL for that......


----------



## general_hazard (Oct 11, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Troll


thanks, i learned alot


----------



## general_hazard (Oct 11, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Someone who leaves comments on online chatrooms/forums with the intention to piss somone off. They do this for amusement or ''lulz''


ahah i see


----------



## Hir (Oct 11, 2009)

general_hazard said:


> ahah i see


He's lying, they're wonderful people


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> He's lying, they're wonderful people



indeed, they are awesome and, most importantly, always right!
if they say you are fat than you are fat!
if they say you suck than you do indeed suck!

X3


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 11, 2009)

i'm a troll!


----------



## Hir (Oct 11, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> indeed, they are awesome and, most importantly, always right!
> if they say you are fat than you are fat!
> if they say you suck than you do indeed suck!
> 
> X3


You suck.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> You suck.



thanks a lot for your input, ill try to change that :3

see? trolls are extremely useful!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 11, 2009)

Ornias said:


> We're green and gots horns, wat of it?



I think that's quite a sexy look.....


----------



## Hir (Oct 11, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> thanks a lot for your input, ill try to change that :3
> 
> see? trolls are extremely useful!


Download child porn.

Blame cat.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 11, 2009)

Your Mother.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Oct 11, 2009)

Obama, That fat guy with the documentaries, and Jesus


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 11, 2009)

suck a dick.


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 11, 2009)

Trolls are people that grow fat on pathetic excuses, weak arguments and B'AWWWing furries. 

Either way all three examples above are loathed.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 11, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> suck a dick.



Some people would enjoy that.


----------



## Hir (Oct 11, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> suck a dick.


Can I suck yours?


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 11, 2009)

I eat trolls and gravel for breakfast....*AND IT WAS DELICIOUS!!!!*


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Can I suck yours?



can i pull your hair and call you a bitch?


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 11, 2009)

Hehe This thread makes me happy.


----------



## TDK (Oct 11, 2009)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Obama, *That fat guy with the documentaries*, and Jesus



His latest documentary didn't make no money, FAILTROLL.


----------



## Hir (Oct 11, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> can i pull your hair and call you a bitch?


_Hot._ Yes.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> _Hot._ Yes.



let's get to it then.

<333


----------



## Hir (Oct 11, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> let's get to it then.
> 
> <333


I'm a fucking bitch. Say it louder.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I'm a fucking bitch. Say it louder.



you're a fucking bitch! >:U


----------



## Hir (Oct 11, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you're a fucking bitch! >:U


LOUDER D:<


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> LOUDER D:<



YOU'RE A FUCKING BITCH!!! >:U


----------



## Hir (Oct 11, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> YOU'RE A FUCKING BITCH!!! >:U


Wow I can't believe you'd speak to me like that. I'm going home.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 11, 2009)

...are for a moment of cheap entertainment. If they don't amuse you anymore, you can perm ban them and get some fresh ones. So expendable ... :A


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 11, 2009)

Gay sex is gay :V


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Wow I can't believe you'd speak to me like that. I'm going home.



fine. go. you didn't turn me on anyway.


----------



## Hir (Oct 11, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> fine. go. you didn't turn me on anyway.


no please give me another chance D:


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> no please give me another chance D:



okay but you have to tell me i'm beautiful.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 11, 2009)

Now keep it civil you two.
Harley: much better.
DarkNoctus: Suck him off. NOW!!! *cracks with the whip*:twisted:


----------



## Hir (Oct 11, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> okay but you have to tell me i'm beautiful.


You're beautiful <3





WarMocK said:


> DarkNoctus: Suck him off. NOW!!! *cracks with the whip*:twisted:


I'm getting there D:


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> You're beautiful <3



no, you have to say "HarleyParanoia is beautiful." or i will never love you.



WarMocK said:


> Now keep it civil you two.
> Harley: much better.
> DarkNoctus: Suck him off. NOW!!! *cracks with the whip*:twisted:



are you filming?


----------



## Hir (Oct 11, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> no, you have to say "HarleyParanoia is beautiful." or i will never love you.


HarleyParanoia is beautiful.

:3


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 11, 2009)

Stick around here for awhile, you'll find out firsthand.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 11, 2009)

You use your block list? LAME.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> HarleyParanoia is beautiful.



i love you now c:


----------



## Hir (Oct 11, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i love you now c:


ilu2 <3 even though all you wanted was a sig D:

EDIT: On topic of block lists, I have no one on my block list because I'm not a butthurt fool.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> ilu2 <3 even though all you wanted was a sig D:



no, that's not true! i love you, really! believe me! ; A ;

EDIT: my feelings on block lists: it's a way of saying you can't deal with disagreements or problems. i don't believe in block lists.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 11, 2009)

Trolls are people who express an opinion that's different from yours, or in extreme cases they may tell you you're wrong about something.


----------



## Hir (Oct 11, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> no, that's not true! i love you, really! believe me! ; A ;


i believe you <3


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> i believe you <3



let's make love <3


----------



## Hir (Oct 11, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> let's make love <3


as long as there is unrealistic amounts of pain and profanity involved <3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> as long as there is unrealistic amounts of pain and profanity involved <3



i want in on this action


----------



## Hir (Oct 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> i want in on this action


room for 26 more


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 11, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=53408
This sadly.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> as long as there is unrealistic amounts of pain and profanity involved <3



Harley's lovin' is always like that.


----------



## Hir (Oct 11, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> Harley's lovin' is always like that.


We should talk more often.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> We should talk more often.



oh yes we should indeed.


----------



## general_hazard (Oct 11, 2009)

-_-


----------



## Hir (Oct 11, 2009)

general_hazard said:


> -_-


Grow a pair.




So I can suck them.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Grow a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a pervert - I like you. ;3


----------



## Hir (Oct 11, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> You're a pervert - I like you. ;3


I like you too ;3


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok, ladies, now that we settled that: back on topic, please. ;-)

So, how do you like your trolls? Smashed, medium, or on a stick? *sharpening knifes*


----------



## Hir (Oct 11, 2009)

I like my trolls under a bridge.

because im so funny and original.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 11, 2009)

i like my trolls brown, with pink and blue hair, and weaselly.


----------



## Hir (Oct 11, 2009)

I also like them with white hair.

mmmm artificial white hair <3


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 11, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> Ok, ladies, now that we settled that: back on topic, please. ;-)
> 
> So, how do you like your trolls? Smashed, medium, or on a stick? *sharpening knifes*


 
I like them raw, if they need to be cooked then I'll gladly torch them till they are well done >:3


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 11, 2009)

http://i38.tinypic.com/2yxns42.png


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 11, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> You use your block list? LAME.


Using your block list can be fair enough, what ISN'T EVER fair enough is posting it so others can see it.

Ever. Just don't do it.

Also I can't really use my block list. All the trolls/shitposters/whatever I have ever encountered eventually or at some point have contact(ed) me with something interesting or important.

Damn it.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh my lord, Xaerun made a post in a thread with a controversial subject and I can still comment after his post.

:I


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 11, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Oh my lord, Xaerun made a post in a thread with a controversial subject and I can still comment after his post.
> 
> :I


 
*THATS IMPOSSIBLE!!!1*


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 11, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Oh my lord, Xaerun made a post in a thread with a controversial subject and I can still comment after his post.
> 
> :I


Son you had better take some *SCREENCAPS* 'cause I am so gonna delete that.

And then go chuckle heartily to Corto.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 11, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Oh my lord, Xaerun made a post in a thread with a controversial subject and I can still comment after his post.
> 
> :I



My thoughts exactly! D=


----------



## general_hazard (Oct 12, 2009)

well.i learned something at least


----------



## Hir (Oct 12, 2009)

general_hazard said:


> well.i learned something at least


Did you learn that you should hold me and never let me go?


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Did you learn that you should hold me and never let me go?


 
Nope and it doesn't help that I'm on the top of a building...I wonder how it looks when a furry goes plat 12 stores high? >:3


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 12, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Using your block list can be fair enough, what ISN'T EVER fair enough is posting it so others can see it.
> 
> Ever. Just don't do it.
> 
> ...


Sux2bu.  You can't block us nanananana.  


Also, trolling is fun, but that doesn't make every person that does it a troll.


----------



## Hir (Oct 12, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Nope and it doesn't help that I'm on the top of a building...I wonder how it looks when a furry goes plat 12 stores high? >:3


Probably something like you :V


----------



## Benny the Horned Rabbit (Oct 12, 2009)

As I always say, trolls are a means of entertainment. They are like flys. They fly around my head, land on my arm, and suck up my sweat, but they're kind of cute from far away. And just like flies, I simply play with them till I've had my fun.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey guys, can we just say that we really don't appreciate it when you use our name in this fashion.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 12, 2009)

Trolls are the ones moderators need in a forum or similar medium to feel like their lives mean anything.

(Yeah, I'm fuckin' late. Sue me.)


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 12, 2009)

They are people who post irreverent comments on topics and say mean things to people. Also do things wrong on purpose or boast about themselves so when you laugh at them they can flame you.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Probably something like you :V


 
sweet...so do I let go now?


----------



## Hir (Oct 12, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> sweet...so do I let go now?


No.

:3


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Sux2bu.  You can't block us nanananana.



Oh, yes we can.  It's just that most folks tend to call our block lists a banhammer. =P


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> No.
> 
> :3


 
Aww but your heavy à² _à²


----------



## Hir (Oct 12, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Aww but your heavy à² _à²


*You're

And it isn't me being heavy, it's you being a weakling.

Feel the burn. (Of the incense I have burning).

It's quite a wonderful view up here!


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> *You're
> 
> And it isn't me being heavy, it's you being a weakling.
> 
> ...


 
...thats it I'm dropping you :V


----------



## Hir (Oct 12, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> ...thats it I'm dropping you :V


Why would you do that


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 12, 2009)

Trolls make the internets fun,
because of the "BAWWW" and "RAEG" shitstorm that commences from the insecure or easily bothered.

Which is great entertainment, to assholes like me.


----------



## Reednemer (Oct 12, 2009)

DERP.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Sux2bu.  You can't block us nanananana.
> 
> 
> Also, trolling is fun, but that doesn't make every person that does it a troll.



That's just me personally, being curious and stuffs. Oh, and add on what ArielMT said.
Yesyes. =3


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 12, 2009)

*thows cereal bowl on the floor* 0.0


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Oct 12, 2009)

Trolls are the mods. Fuck society.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 12, 2009)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Trolls are the mods. Fuck society.


But your part of society, too. :V


----------



## Hir (Oct 12, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> But your part of society, too. :V


He will fuck us all.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> He will fuck us all.


Oohhh me first! Just let me go put my rape slippers on....


----------



## Hir (Oct 12, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Oohhh me first! Just let me go put my rape slippers on....


I vote south syde fox goes first.

Then me then you.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I vote south syde fox goes first.
> 
> Then me then you.



Aww but why do you guys get to go first?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Oct 12, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Oohhh me first! Just let me go put my rape slippers on....


Fine, fine, fine. Be sure to buckle up and keep your arms and feet inside at all times.


----------



## Hir (Oct 12, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Aww but why do you guys get to go first?


Because we can.


Mr. Crowley said:


> Fine, fine, fine. Be sure to buckle up and keep your arms and feet inside at all times.


If I put my arms and legs out, will you punish me for being a naughty skunkwolf? I really should stop this posting..


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Because we can.
> [/SIZE]


:C Meanie.



Mr. Crowley said:


> Fine, fine, fine. Be sure to buckle up and keep your arms and feet inside at all times.



Yayz! Now bend over and grab your ankles, this is gonna hurt more then a little. >:3


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Oct 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> If I put my arms and legs out, will you punish me for being a naughty skunkwolf? I really should stop this posting..


No but I'll rip off your wiener, swing it around a tree, and hang your from it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 12, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Using your block list can be fair enough, what ISN'T EVER fair enough is posting it so others can see it.
> 
> Ever. Just don't do it.
> 
> ...



I've never blocked anyone on here, probably never will.



Vaelarsa said:


> Trolls make the internets fun,
> because of the "BAWWW" and "RAEG" shitstorm that commences from the insecure or easily bothered.
> 
> Which is great entertainment, to assholes like me.



Trolls can make what otherwise is a dull, boring day into an entertaining day.

Trolls are fun.


----------



## Benny the Horned Rabbit (Oct 12, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Trolls can make what otherwise is a dull, boring day into an entertaining day.
> 
> Trolls are fun.


 
I'm Benny the Horned Rabbit, and I aprove this message.


----------



## Hir (Oct 12, 2009)

Mr. Crowley said:


> No but I'll rip off your wiener, swing it around a tree, and hang your from it.


Kinky.


----------



## Fat_Deimos (Oct 12, 2009)

sup dawg so i herd u liek trolls so-


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I vote HarleyParanoia goes first.
> 
> Then HarleyParanoia fucks everyone.



fix'd.



Mr. Crowley said:


> No but I'll rip off your wiener, swing it around a tree, and hang your from it.



that's actually a big compliment, as you are saying his penis is long enough to swing around a tree and STILL have room to form a noose. that's fucking huge. about half my size!


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 12, 2009)

Let's take the OT and RP to PM and IM and IRC, before OP claims OMG we're ED trolls and BRB R&R, OK?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 12, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Let's take the OT and RP to PM and IM and IRC, before OP claims OMG we're ED trolls and BRB R&R, OK?


 kk lol


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Why would you do that


*shrugs* I dunno, maybe watching something go splat would cheer me up :3



DarkNoctus said:


> I vote south syde fox goes first.
> 
> Then me then you.


 
You can go first, I am a gentleman after all


----------



## Hir (Oct 12, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> *shrugs* I dunno, maybe watching something go splat would cheer me up :3


Take this melon.


south syde fox said:


> You can go first, I am a gentleman after all


You're not. You're a whore. Like me.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 12, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Take this melon.


o3o
...I can't do that to a melon, if I had to chose between dropping a furry or dropping a melon I'd go with the furry, I can eat the melon x3



DarkNoctus said:


> You're not. You're a whore. Like me.


 
This can't be...*IT'S* _*IMPOSSIBLE!!!!*_


----------



## Corto (Oct 12, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Let's take the OT and RP to PM and IM and IRC, before OP claims OMG we're ED trolls and BRB R&R, OK?


That's funny, never before did I know what an aneurysm feels like.
EDIT: I finally achieved my goal post count! I humbly offer my resignation and retirement, effective immediatly, in order to keep this precious moment.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 12, 2009)

Corto said:


> That's funny, never before did I know what an aneurysm feels like.


 Remind me to PM you again this saturday <3




> EDIT: I finally achieved my goal post count! I humbly offer my resignation and retirement, effective immediatly, in order to keep this precious moment.


screen cap it. before Net-cat besides to have a devilcat moment XD


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 12, 2009)

Corto said:


> That's funny, never before did I know what an aneurysm feels like.
> EDIT: I finally achieved my goal post count! I humbly offer my resignation and retirement, effective immediatly, in order to keep this precious moment.


 
That is pathetic. 

Off to the Labour camps for you.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 12, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> That is pathetic.
> 
> Off to the Labour camps for you.


 
lol take pics of him there so I can laugh my ass off XD


----------



## Hir (Oct 13, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> o3o
> ...I can't do that to a melon, if I had to chose between dropping a furry or dropping a melon I'd go with the furry, I can eat the melon x3


Who said you can't eat me? :V


south syde fox said:


> oThis can't be...*IT'S* _*IMPOSSIBLE!!!!*_


It's not, let me show you.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 13, 2009)

Sweet Jesus, do I actually have more posts than Corto?


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 13, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Sweet Jesus, do I actually have more posts than Corto?



And in 1/3rd the time.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 13, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> And in 1/3rd the time.


Awesome. Bow down to me, furfags.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 13, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Awesome. Bow down to me, furfags.



I bow down to no one.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 13, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Awesome. Bow down to me, furfags.


 
>_>

*steals your purse*

if you mean steal your purse then I'm already a step ahead little lady


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 13, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> >_>
> 
> *steals your purse*
> 
> if you mean steal your purse then I'm already a step ahead little lady


Good thing I don't carry a purse. But, while you're here...watashi kirei? :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 13, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Good thing I don't carry a purse. But, while you're here...watashi kirei? :3


 
I have no idea what that means but if you don't have a purse then I'll just take your bra instead and sell it to some japanese people cause they buy stuff like that :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 13, 2009)

People who obtain happiness from raving with bananas in their ears in a cinema hall and also obtain hapiness from saying things like "cock"~"jews"~"ass" on everything they see.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 13, 2009)

There are two types of trolls:

Logic trolls

And the "bottom of the barrel" trolls.

The latter are the annoying trolls. Logic Trolls warn us of people like Dracoguard and Ebon Lupus.


----------



## feathery (Oct 13, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> >_>
> 
> *steals your purse*
> 
> if you mean steal your purse then I'm already a step ahead little lady



"THATS MAH PURSE I DONT KNOW YOU!"


----------



## Fat_Deimos (Oct 13, 2009)

feathery said:


> "THATS MAH PURSE I DONT KNOW YOU!"



Complimentary rave.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 13, 2009)

feathery said:


> "THATS MAH PURSE I DONT KNOW YOU!"


 
Sorry ma'am I didn't...w8 a sec your a guy à² _à²  
*steals a car and burns off*


----------



## general_hazard (Oct 14, 2009)

lol sure why not


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> I have no idea what that means but if you don't have a purse then I'll just take your bra instead and sell it to some japanese people cause they buy stuff like that :3


*pulls out a pair of very large shears* That's close enough to a "no" in my book :twisted:


----------



## Dass (Oct 14, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Sweet Jesus, do I actually have more posts than Corto?



I'm on pace to do that by... early January.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> *pulls out a pair of very large shears* That's close enough to a "no" in my book :twisted:


 
lol I'm long gone by now and I made 10 dollars of your bra...next will be your panties:twisted:


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol I'm long gone by now and I made 10 dollars of your bra...next will be your panties:twisted:


Look behind you. I'm right there.
Did I mention I run faster than most cars?


----------



## Nylak (Oct 14, 2009)

What the hell is this crap.  >>


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 14, 2009)

Nylak said:


> What the hell is this crap.  >>


We're welcoming you back :3


----------



## Nylak (Oct 14, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> We're welcoming you back :3


 
But since I'm no longer a mod I can't yell at you anymore for being off topic.  >>

THIS FRUSTRATES ME.

*attempts to shed mod mode*

YARR LET'S YIFF AND EAT PIE AND TALK ABOUT BOOBIES.  OR DICKS.  WHATEVER.  Man I'm bad at this.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 14, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> We're welcoming you back :3



You joined in June. Didn't Nylak leave before then? :?


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2009)

Nylak said:


> YARR LET'S YIFF AND EAT PIE AND TALK ABOUT BOOBIES.  OR DICKS.  WHATEVER.  Man I'm bad at this.


You already did better than 90+ percent of the trolls here on FAF.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Look behind you. I'm right there.
> Did I mention I run faster than most cars?


 
<.<;

well you can keep your panties...they probably wouldn't sell well anyways


----------



## Aurali (Oct 14, 2009)

Nylak said:


> But since I'm no longer a mod I can't yell at you anymore for being off topic.  >>



I yell at them all the time and I was never a forum mod so.. yeah. 

GET BACK ON TOPIC WARMOCK.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 14, 2009)

Nylak said:


> But since I'm no longer a mod I can't yell at you anymore for being off topic.  >>


Don't be daft! I yell at them all the time for that 



> YARR LET'S YIFF AND EAT PIE AND TALK ABOUT BOOBIES.  OR DICKS.  WHATEVER.  Man I'm bad at this.


SHITTING DICKNIPPLES FUCKING A PEACH COBBLER
RAWR



SnowFox said:


> You joined in June. Didn't Nylak leave before then? :?


Yes, but I was lurking before then.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 14, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> You already did better than 90+ percent of the trolls here on FAF.


 
I should become a TROLL.

...This idea has merit. I must ruminate on this concept.

I WOULD BE THE BEST TROLL EVAR.

...Okay, I totally wouldn't, but it would be amusing to watch myself try.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> well you can keep your panties...they probably wouldn't sell well anyways


The joke's on you, sweetie--I'm not even wearing any~



Nylak said:


> I should become a TROLL.
> 
> ...This idea has merit. I must ruminate on this concept.
> 
> ...


Join us. We have silly hats >:3


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2009)

Aaaand we're done.


----------

